# T Sportline Referral Program



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We have grown from the ground up and continue to thrive because of our amazing customers. It's time for us to share the love back with our exclusive T Sportline Referral Program. Earn *points with every **purchase, and save to redeem for future **purchases.

The program is simple. Send a friend your referral code. When they make a purchase, they will instantly receive a $50 discount off their ***order. As a token of our appreciation, you will also receive a $50 credit (50 *points) in your account, which can be used toward future purchases.

There is no limit to how many referrals you can make.

*Points have no redeemable cash value. T Sportline reserves the right to cancel the program without notice. Points may be forfeited if illegal or unethical practices are used to manipulate the program. No minimum purchase to redeem points.

**Referral Program is only applicable through purchases made online and not on custom services at our local facility.

***Minimum purchase of $500 required.

*More info here*


----------

